# BX2650 Front right dips and ripped tie rod boot



## Kaempfe (Jun 19, 2021)

Hi.
I just got my first used BX series so I’m learning - something the hard way. I was moving sand yesterday and a few times had a really full bucket. At some point, my front right side dipper down pretty significantly. At first, I thought this was a sign I was overloaded so backed off but it seems I may have damaged something. 

I looked and it appears the tie rod joint boot is torn but will this allow the front end to dip or is there something more serious going on. I guess I need to learn about the BX suspension system.

A) Is the dipping the joint or something more serious?
B) is the boot/joint repair something I can get a part and replace at home?

Thank you!!


----------



## Kaempfe (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

That is a radial joint and very expensive to replace (only a Kubota OEM part, no aftermarket). The boot is available at a Kubota dealer. I would suggest replacing it as soon as possible. You need to clean the sand out of the joint. You'll need to pop the tie rod end out of the outboard casting and remove the joint from the steering ram. Clean it out carefully pack it with grease and replace the boot. Before you take it apart, measure the distance from the end to end and reinstall it at that length. The length of the assembly determines the proper toe in.

Continuing to operate it like that will cause the joint to fail.

Last time I checked the joint was over 100 bucks.

Don't understand the 'dip' part unless you have low tire pressure on the 'dip' side.


----------



## Kaempfe (Jun 19, 2021)

It’s no low tire pressure. The whole front right side will go down noticeable if the load is heavy or I have a moderate to heavy load and turn left. It doesn’t seem like that joint would control that. How does the tractor suspension work?

For the boot repair - thanks. Understood. I’ll get on it.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

There is no suspension. The front axle pivots on a center pin. That is all there is. If it's 'dipping down' on one side, the load you picked up in the bucket is heavier on one side than the other. Tractors as a rule have no suspension unless it's a big one like a JCB Fastrak.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

It sounds like your tractor is over balanced with the weight in the bucket, do you not "feel" the right rear wheel lifting off of the ground, next time you get a dip, have a glance to the right hand side towards the right hand rear wheel and see if this has lifted, the lift will become common if you have no weight or implement attached to the 3 point linkage, and if you are not careful, you will roll the tractor.

After awhile operating, you will get the "feel between the seat and your pants" as the saying goes, and in time you will understand what the saying means.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Most Kubota's (mine included) are capable of lifting more weight in the bucket than the tractor can, in actuality, safely lift. Where not being experienced come into play. I can 'feel' when my back end is getting light without looking, something you develop with time. Keep in mind there is a fine line between lifting the back end and rolling one over. Because there is no suspension, it don't take much, I call that the pucker factor. If it's 'dipping down', like Fred said, it's lifting the rear on the opposite side, something you do not want to do. Hopefully your ROPS is up and you have your safety belt fastened. You roll it and get under it, you'll wish you never were there, if you live.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Yes, you can change it yourself…it looks like the joint is toast to me and that rubber boot tear is old. I would just swap the joint, but as said, count the exposed threads on both sides and match it up.


----------



## Kaempfe (Jun 19, 2021)

Thanks, everyone. Great advice. I appreciate the education.
One last question/observation. It always happened to the front right tire. Based on everyone’s comments, can I assume I was simply loading the bucket or driving the tractor heavy on the right side or do you think the toasted right joint could contribute? Every time it happened it was clearly on the right front and never even close to an issue in the front left. 

Thoughts?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Sorry about that, maybe it looked like the tie rod boot photo looked to be on the left and that is how I took it, it would be nothing to do with the joint, were you loading the bucket more to the right hand side Kaempfe ?, if that is the case then that may explain it, how high do you carry your bucket when it is loaded and driving? if you carry this at bonnet height and higher then that is asking for trouble, especially when making a sharp turn, be careful when operating.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Only way it would dip front right due to the steering rod joint is if moving forward and that tire turned in sharply and augered in. But again, for it to dip down the left rear is coming up. 

you need to repair the joint as it’s a safety issue…after that you want to carry load low and if you notice rear tire rising while loading up front, you need ballast weight on rear. Easiest is to put an implement on the rear for weight.


----------



## Kaempfe (Jun 19, 2021)

Thank you. Understood.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

That radial joint is not a cheap date and it will be a Kubota part. Got a lots of abrasive sand in it but may be salvageable. clean ir out real good with brake cleaner and feel for slop. If there isn't any, pack with grease and replace the boot (also a dealer item).


----------

